# great store I found seriously check it out



## inuyasha51089 (Jan 26, 2010)

it took 8 business days to get from him to me in the u.s. that blows C4U away with thier 3 weeks 
ok here is a link to the store 

http://kcobe.com/

and here is a link to my vid with a few cubes i bought from him 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haJ9i8Bvvcg

the store is great and if your looking for something and he doesnt have it on the site mention it to him he might just have it.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 26, 2010)

I was praying it would be in the USA...
But nevertheless, stocking is good. Even got QJ 2-4s.
YJ 7x7 is like 34 dollars.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jan 26, 2010)

thanks for the video


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 26, 2010)

It's a Malaysian store. I've not tried one but cubers here really like the ShengShou (SS) 2x2. It's a screw/spring structure and seems comparable to the LanLan 2x2


----------



## mongoos80 (Jan 26, 2010)

Crystal GuoJia cubes? that can't be right, I'll order a few


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 26, 2010)

FYI there are 2 GuoJia companies as far as I know. One is the manufacturer of the popular type A cubes while another produces those crystal 3x3s, magic, probably the mirror blocks, and other stuff. I wouldn't recommend the crystal 3x3s. I've heard their magic is good though


----------



## mongoos80 (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks for the info amostay,


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 26, 2010)

Yes the ShengShou 2x2 is amazing 
But I've not tried a LanLan/Maru so I cannot compare

The crystal 3x3's are really crappy type F clones. And the QJ 3x3 I tried sucked balls.


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 26, 2010)

What is a HeShu 3x3x3?


----------



## inuyasha51089 (Jan 28, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> It's a Malaysian store. I've not tried one but cubers here really like the ShengShou (SS) 2x2. It's a screw/spring structure and seems comparable to the LanLan 2x2



its better than the lanlan it turns smoother and has better springs i bought one from him


----------



## inuyasha51089 (Jan 28, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> What is a HeShu 3x3x3?



well its a new spin on an old type a its fast and with some breaking in its decent good for a new cuber(not sub 30) but its cheap and decent


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Jan 28, 2010)

The GJ 3x3x5 and 3x4x4 are fully functional?


----------



## inuyasha51089 (Jan 30, 2010)

ask the store owner he will be able to tell you weather they are or not


----------



## SlapShot (Jan 31, 2010)

I sent the owner an E-mail with the information about what I want to order, and my E-mail address so he can send me a paypal bill to pay. I tried a manual order, but they only have shipping info for malaysia and china.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 31, 2010)

inuyasha51089 said:


> MichaelP. said:
> 
> 
> > What is a HeShu 3x3x3?
> ...


so your saying the moment you become sub 30 the cube becomes horrible?


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 31, 2010)

i think he means it could be good for people 40-50ish, but wont satisfy the demands of a sub 30 cuber.


----------



## inuyasha51089 (Jan 31, 2010)

exactly that dillon its a good cube dont get me wrong but its just not got what a sub 30 cuber needs it doesnt quite have enough cutting ability for me but my bro (avg .35-.55) likes it alot thats why i said since i am sub thirty (down to 25 sec.) that its fine for slowerer solvers but not sub 30


----------



## inuyasha51089 (Jan 31, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> inuyasha51089 said:
> 
> 
> > MichaelP. said:
> ...



yes the moment you hit a sub thirty time with it the cube transforms into a black hole and will devour the world....that or the box said it would melt right on the spot. one of the two, i dont read japanese very well


----------



## Owen (Jan 31, 2010)

HeShu Migic Egg


----------



## Sherwood (Jan 31, 2010)

I don't really understand it all lol, is diansheng 777 the mini? Also, do they sell an AV and FII? If they do can someone possibly link me?


----------



## inuyasha51089 (Feb 9, 2010)

Sherwood said:


> I don't really understand it all lol, is diansheng 777 the mini? Also, do they sell an AV and FII? If they do can someone possibly link me?



ask the seller he runs a store there too so he night have one or two on the shelf and the fII is here I love the second one but the sheng en is more well known http://kcobe.com/goods.php?id=1 http://kcobe.com/goods.php?id=57


----------



## PHPJaguar (Feb 9, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I was praying it would be in the USA...
> But nevertheless, stocking is good. Even got QJ 2-4s.
> *V-Cube 7 KO* is like 34 dollars.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Feb 11, 2010)

SlapShot said:


> I sent the owner an E-mail with the information about what I want to order, and my E-mail address so he can send me a paypal bill to pay. I tried a manual order, but they only have shipping info for malaysia and china.





Yeah same for me. Were you able to buy from them? Cuz it seems like I won't get my popbuying order for another 2-3 weeks and I might buy from them.


----------

